# Texas, I love the shit outta that state



## Finshaggy (Oct 2, 2011)

Texas is my girl.

Texas's Capitol is a replica of the National monument...But 15ft taller.

The National Energy grid is split into three sections: Eastern states, Western states, and TEXAS.

Texas is still considered its own republic. It is the only state that can honorably fly it's flag as high as the American flag.

Texas can split into 8 states.

The lone star means, "We don't need fifty states, we're good with just the one."

Rick Perry has had more people killed during his time in office, than any other modern governor.

*In Texas when you get out of prison, you are still supposed to be able to request and receive a gun and a horse upon release. 


*[video=youtube;u5sFGRFDUyE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5sFGRFDUyE[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 2, 2011)

Well of course you love Texas, how could you not love Texas, lol.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 2, 2011)

Agreed. Texas is just the shit.

[video=youtube;D9VEZTtVAoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9VEZTtVAoE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;WOPBoC3v8Z8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOPBoC3v8Z8[/video]

They use our seamen in jet fuel.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 2, 2011)

If you ain't made in Texas, you ain't got what I got.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 2, 2011)

Not Texas. But the south.

[video=youtube;jZMDB6E2Osg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZMDB6E2Osg[/video]


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 1, 2012)

TEXAS BORN AND RAISED........


----------



## M B P (Jul 1, 2012)

Born in TX... so happy my parents moved out of that state when I was 4. The most annoying thing about TX is how high and mighty Texans are on Texas. so... I guess way to go on fulfilling that stereotype.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2012)

one starred.


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 1, 2012)

M B P said:


> Born in TX... so happy my parents moved out of that state when I was 4. The most annoying thing about TX is how high and mighty Texans are on Texas. so... I guess way to go on fulfilling that stereotype.


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 1, 2012)

unclebuck said:


> one starred.



YOUR RIGHT THERES ONE STAR...


----------



## M B P (Jul 1, 2012)

I messed with Texas. I really want a bumper sticker that says that. 

"I messed with Texas." How funny would that be.


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 1, 2012)

M B P said:


> I messed with Texas. I really want a bumper sticker that says that.
> 
> "I messed with Texas." How funny would that be.


NOT TO FUNNY.....


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 1, 2012)

M B P said:


> I messed with Texas. I really want a bumper sticker that says that.
> 
> "I messed with Texas." How funny would that be.


How would one feel after getting kicked in the ass by an angry Texan with a boot?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 1, 2012)

M B P said:


> Born in TX... so happy my parents moved out of that state when I was 4. The most annoying thing about TX is how high and mighty Texans are on Texas. so... I guess way to go on fulfilling that stereotype.


You _are_ a Texan lol... Want some moonshine?


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 1, 2012)

hepheastus420 said:


> how would one feel after getting kicked in the ass by an angry texan with a boot?


you tell him bro....


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm a Texan and f'ing love that state. I currently live in CO, have been all over the states but love that state. I can see how a lot of people hate on it but I'm fortunate enough to have a condo in New Braunfels and can never get enough. The culture is amazing and people are truly kind down there. To each their own but that place is a perfect example of pride prevailing.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 1, 2012)

M B P said:


> I messed with Texas. I really want a bumper sticker that says that.
> 
> "I messed with Texas." How funny would that be.


It's only funny if you have a fucked up car 

Or a cast that is visible while you drive.


----------



## M B P (Jul 1, 2012)

I've always believed Texans are probably good people... but they could use a lesson in humbleness. That's not an attack.

Where I come from humbleness is a big virtue. So, whatever... its just different. To each their own.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 1, 2012)

M B P said:


> I've always believed Texans are probably good people... but they could use a lesson in humbleness. That's not an attack.
> 
> Where I come from humbleness is a big virtue. So, whatever... its just different. To each there own.


Somebody doesn't get texan humor . 

It's cool bro. Just don't mess with Texas anymore .


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2012)

DSB65 said:


>


you know that's an anti-litter campaign, right?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 1, 2012)

M B P said:


> I've always believed Texans are probably good people... but they could use a lesson in humbleness. That's not an attack.
> 
> Where I come from humbleness is a big virtue. So, whatever... its just different. To each their own.


Texas will be humble when it has it's own dollar backed back oil, hash, and water.
And when it doesn't have the US sucking on it.


----------



## M B P (Jul 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Somebody doesn't get texan humor .
> 
> It's cool bro. Just don't mess with Texas anymore .


 Oh I've been smiling this entire time.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jul 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you know that's an anti-litter campaign, right?


That's right, so don't litter this thread with your BS Bucky. lol


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 1, 2012)

unclebuck said:


> you know that's an anti-litter campaign, right?


of course.......lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you know that's an anti-litter campaign, right?


You know it's not anymore, right? It's taken on a life of its own, and when Bush was president it went national. So I don't see how you could have missed it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> That's right, so don't litter this thread with your BS Bucky. lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2012)

thanks, texas.

you fucking shit stain on our map.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## M B P (Jul 1, 2012)

ok.... the rick perry thing was funny. not sure about the rest.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 1, 2012)

Everything I said in the OP is still true


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> thanks, texas.
> 
> you fucking shit stain on our map.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 1, 2012)

That's not what Texas history books are like.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 1, 2012)

Did you catch a sunburn in TX buck?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


>


That's hilarious.
But that's only like .01% of Texans. Like, the part the anti-bacterial just can't reach.


----------



## Senseimilla (Jul 1, 2012)

*Bigotry* is the state of mind of a "bigot", a person obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices, especially one who exhibits intolerance or animosity toward members of a group.[SUP][1][/SUP] Bigotry may be based on real or perceived characteristics, including sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, race, ethnicity, nationality, region, language, religious or spiritual belief, personal habits, political alignment, age, economic status or disability. Bigotry is sometimes developed into an ideology or world view.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 2, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> *Bigotry* is the state of mind of a "bigot", a person obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices, especially one who exhibits intolerance or animosity toward members of a group.[SUP][1][/SUP] Bigotry may be based on real or perceived characteristics, including sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, race, ethnicity, nationality, region, language, religious or spiritual belief, personal habits, political alignment, age, economic status or disability. Bigotry is sometimes developed into an ideology or world view.


Are you saying Buck is a bigot against Texas


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Senseimilla (Jul 2, 2012)

M B P said:


> I've always believed Texans are probably good people... but they could use a lesson in humbleness. That's not an attack.
> 
> Where I come from humbleness is a big virtue. So, whatever... its just different. To each their own.


Well, no attack on you, but you should reexamine your humbleness, because this texan learned a long time ago that humble does not include judging an entire state by your experiences living here to the age of 4. If you met some unhumble Texans, that doesn't make it right to judge all the rest. 



M B P said:


> Born in TX... so happy my parents moved out of that state when I was 4. The most annoying thing about TX is how high and mighty Texans are on Texas. so... I guess way to go on fulfilling that stereotype.





UncleBuck said:


> thanks, texas.
> 
> you fucking shit stain on our map.


Since you love pictures, IMO, someone who makes fun of people from another part of the country but hides where he is from is a





Finshaggy said:


> Are you saying Buck is a bigot against Texas


I don't have to say it he proves it with just about every post. Not everyone in texas is the monolithic republican biblethumper who voted for bush he seems to think. I'm willing to bet if he posted where he was from on his profile I could go find some people there who weren't really quality individuals to make fun of as well. Then again, I have far better thinks than to do than waste my day ragging on other parts of the country I mean no offense but I'm not a negative person who dwells on that kind of shit, and while none of us are perfect, I make an actual attempt not to judge everyone of another group like they are all the same. I'm looking to move out of the state because texas is no place for a grower. Just because there are things I don't like about texas doesn't mean there aren't things I won't miss -- like for damn sure I guarantee you I'm not going to find barbecue anywhere near as good as here on the west coast. One thing I won't miss about texas that's just as oppressive as the weed laws -- the fucking heat. I will take cold over heat any day. I wish there were a libertarian state. Really no place for us anywhere in this world.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 2, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> I think. I'm willing to bet if he posted where he was from on his profile I could go find some people there who weren't really quality individuals to make fun of as well.


I agree. He is a bigot.

And he's in Oregon. Home of the junkies   (Statistically)


----------



## Senseimilla (Jul 2, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> I agree. He is a bigot.
> 
> And he's in Oregon. Home of the junkies   (Statistically)


Well, I don't really care. I'm sure there are good and bad things about Oregon like anywhere else. Fucked up people and nice people. 

As for Bush, yeah he screwed some shit up and he did some things better than the current president -- I'd like to point out the bad example of a President who came from oregon but there was never a president that was born in Oregon, so.... yeah.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 2, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> Well, I don't really care. I'm sure there are good and bad things about Oregon like anywhere else. Fucked up people and nice people.
> 
> As for Bush, yeah he screwed some shit up and he did some things better than the current president -- I'd like to point out the bad example of a President who came from oregon but there was never a president that was born in Oregon, so.... yeah.


I would rep you, but it seems I no longer have that ability.


----------



## smok3h (Jul 2, 2012)

lol, Texas.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> ... I'm not going to find barbecue anywhere near as good as here on the west coast....


that's bigoted against west coasters. we barbecue just as good as you three tooth having, sister marrying, inbred hicks any day of the week 

just poking some shit.

if i am bigoted against anything, it is stupidity, which your state produces and exports in spades. war monger lyndon johnson comes to mind. expert business man george w bush comes to mind. fake libertarian rawn pawl comes to mind. complete idiot louie gohmert comes to mind.

and yes, let's leave jefferson out of history books because he didn't have his dick far enough up the divine ass of jeebus. 

leading the country in teen pregnancy? let's go ahead and defund and restrict access to family planning centers, birth control, morning after pill, and abortion. is your state on fire? cut the firefighter's budget, beg obama for federal help, then complain about the federal government impugning on your sovereignty. 

i mean, really?

y'all are pretty nice down there when i was down there working, but i tried to pick up some beer at 11:45 on a sunday before playing golf, and was denied. really? fuck that.

seriously, fuck texas. come to oregon where the cops chat you up about how much they love the smell of fresh cut weed after they pull you over.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 2, 2012)

<< Still loves Texas.


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 2, 2012)

i recently went to texas, ive seen better. lots of spanish speaking folks, and alot of fat white people. Hank hill is the best thing to come from texas.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 2, 2012)

Texas *SUCKS* sweaty hairy monkey balls.

You neanderthals can keep clinging on to your precious guns and retarded bibles... I'll keep the change.


----------



## WyoGrow (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry... have to bust the bullshit legend that TX is allowed to fly it's colors even with the national flag. It's just pure bullshit.
http://www.snopes.com/history/american/texasflag.asp


Pay particular attention to the "urban legend" portion....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Texas

I love the gulf coast, south east Texas and the hill country. But you can take west TX and the panhandle and shove em up your ass.....
And WTF is up with "dry counties"???? Some places in TX are worse than living in fucking Utah....

Yall got some nice shit though. But you'd have to figure by the law of averages with a place that fucking big you'd have to luck out and have a few descent places to visit.

On the upside.... no state income tax


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 2, 2012)

for the ones who dont like TEXAS yall can


----------



## Doer (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, yer right. Once a Texan, always a Texan.. I was born and raised in MeClennan County. (near the Bush ranch, as it happens) The flag stuff got turned around and it's mostly about the flag of Mexico. 

The Texas flag flies higher than all, except the US flag. And although a Republic, it submits to the US flag as a state. Remeber, Texas was brought into the Union under Treaty, unlike any other state. It reserves the right to be 4 states if needed for population growth. There could be 8 Senators representing the Repubic, in the future.

*Honor the Texas flag; I
pledge allegiance to thee,
Texas, one state under 
God, one and indivisible.





*


----------



## WyoGrow (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome to the rest of the world DSB65..... we frankly don't give a fuck how you do it in Texas!!!! hahahahahahhahahaaaaaaaaaaa.....

Just cracking your stones man. I've lived in TX off and on for years and still work there. Austin is probably one of my favorite places to visit in the Nation. And the flyfishing for reds & specks on South Padre and Mustang Island is brass titts.

Buying a house on Lake Corpus Christi right now, should close next week. Investment property / winter home on the lake with a dock. Now if they could just keep the fuckin lake full I might actually be near the water....... I'm getting too stoved up to handle cold fuckin winters anymore.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that's bigoted against west coasters. we barbecue just as good as you three tooth having, sister marrying, inbred hicks any day of the week
> 
> just poking some shit.


No you don't.
And you just proved it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 2, 2012)

WyoGrow said:


> Sorry... have to bust the bullshit legend that TX is allowed to fly it's colors even with the national flag. It's just pure bullshit.
> http://www.snopes.com/history/american/texasflag.asp


You're bullshit.

I don't care what the internet says.,

Drive through Texas, take a look at the flags. THEN tell me we aren't allowed to do it.
Because we all do it anyways.

The banks. The government buildings. Everyone.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 2, 2012)

WyoGrow said:


> Yall got some nice shit though. But you'd have to figure by the law of averages with a place that fucking big you'd have to luck out and have a few descent places to visit.
> 
> On the upside.... no state income tax


There are a a few decent places. And the whole thing can't be awesome. It's an ENTIRE COUNTRY, just like you don't like every state in America. You're bound to not like some parts of Texas. They even gave us the option to break into 8 different states. I bet it's partly because that's how different we were from each other in Texas, even when it started.


----------



## WyoGrow (Jul 2, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> THEN tell me we aren't allowed to do it.
> Because we all do it anyways.


Sorry Hoss... just cuz you want it to be true doesn't make it true. I mean the pretense that it's a honor afford TX because they were previously a republic. Go to any state and their flag will fly even to the US flag but always to the left. The right most position is the position of prominence. So you fuckers pound you chests for nothing over this. Now since yall seem to have fragile ego's it is Texas state law that where ever possible the TX flag and US flag will be flown on seperate pole so you ladies can message your ego's over a what you think is a big deal but isn't.....

Fact, your flag will always be flown to the left of the US flag if on separate flagstaffs. Fact, if on the same staff your flag will always be flown under it. Fact, flying at the same height means jack fucking shit..... sorry

I apologize. I was in a hurry to get out the door and worded my first comment wrong. i didn't mean to say you don't fly your flag at the same height. What I meant to point out is that it isn't anything special that it does.


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 2, 2012)

WyoGrow said:


> Sorry Hoss... just cuz you want it to be true doesn't make it true. I mean the pretense that it's a honor afford TX because they were previously a republic. Go to any state and their flag will fly even to the US flag but always to the left. The right most position is the position of prominence. So you fuckers pound you chests for nothing over this. Now since yall seem to have fragile ego's it is Texas state law that where ever possible the TX flag and US flag will be flown on seperate pole so you ladies can message your ego's over a what you think is a big deal but isn't.....
> 
> Fact, your flag will always be flown to the left of the US flag if on separate flagstaffs. Fact, if on the same staff your flag will always be flown under it. Fact, flying at the same hieght means jack fucking shit..... sorry


i looked it up and your right....


----------



## Doer (Jul 2, 2012)

And now, a musical interlude about playing nice:

"There must be some kind of way out of here,"
Said the joker to the thief,
"There's too much confusion,
I can't get no relief.
Businessman they drink my wine,
Plowman dig my earth
None will level on the line, nobody offered his word, hey"

"No reason to get excited,"
The thief, he kindly spoke
"There are many here among us
Who feel that life is but a joke
But you and I, we've been through that
And this is not our fate
So let us not talk falsely now, the hour is getting late"

All along the watchtower
Princes kept the view
While all the women came and went
Barefoot servants, too

Outside in the cold distance
A wildcat did growl
Two riders were approaching
And the wind began to howl
buisness man there, drink my wine,
*Come and take my herb.*


----------



## WyoGrow (Jul 2, 2012)

It's ok.... the TX flag thing doesn't get me near as playful as when I am hammering Native Americans about how they think they are a sovereign nation..... I am an enrolled Shoshone (means I am actually recognized as part of that particular tribe). But just because I have pride in part of my heritage doesn't give me license to willingly shove my head up my own ass and pop off ignorant incorrect bullshit.


----------



## WyoGrow (Jul 2, 2012)

Texas and South Carolina are tied for most bad ass BBQ in this plain of existence....


----------



## Doer (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, you sort a fuzzed out there at the end, detail wise. On the subject however, as a Shoshone aren't you are part of a Sovereignty? 

It's Treaty, isn't it? Not that it's worth much, maybe? Gambling concessions?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2012)

Doer said:


> (near the Bush ranch, as it happens)*
> *


is that like reagan's "ranch"? how is it a ranch without cattle or crops?


----------



## Doer (Jul 2, 2012)

Are you messing with me? Who cares?

But, I will tell you this. To me, since you asked....


A ranch is a piece of property zoned for ranching.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> No you don't.
> And you just proved it.


is there something special about your food preparation that can only be found in texas?

is the secret sauce really just yellow semen from all the VD you guys pick up fucking your farm animals?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 2, 2012)

WyoGrow said:


> Sorry Hoss... just cuz you want it to be true doesn't make it true.


It's not just me wanting it to be true.

IT IS TRUE.

The Texas flag is flown just as high as the American flag ALL OVER TEXAS.

Whether or not you DON'T want it to be true, it's still true.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> is there something special about your food preparation that can only be found in texas?
> 
> is the secret sauce really just yellow semen from all the VD you guys pick up fucking your farm animals?


No, but we don't just "poke shit" as you stated you do


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 2, 2012)

George Armstrong Custer said:


> The admin of this site must really enjoy your blow jobs. I bet you swallow the entire load. You're doing something right to keep posting your vile crap.


its not who you know, its who you blow...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2012)

George Armstrong Custer said:


> The admin of this site must really enjoy your blow jobs. I bet you swallow the entire load. You're doing something right to keep posting your vile crap.


justanotherhead/wileycoyote is back!

say hello, everyone!


----------



## WyoGrow (Jul 2, 2012)

Doer said:


> Well, you sort a fuzzed out there at the end, detail wise. On the subject however, as a Shoshone aren't you are part of a Sovereignty?
> 
> It's Treaty, isn't it? Not that it's worth much, maybe? Gambling concessions?


Domestic Dependent Nations..... not "sovereign nations". Recognized tribes are granted sovereignty within the state but are still subject to federal law. So, reservations are basically states within states. Not nations within a state within a nation.

I am a pariah on the rez back home. Because I chose to get off my ass and do something with my life vs sitting on my ass and becoming an alcoholic bitching and moaning about wrongs that weren't personally done to me.... or my parents for that matter. I feel if you live your life in the past you leave no room for the future.


----------



## WyoGrow (Jul 2, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> It's not just me wanting it to be true.
> 
> IT IS TRUE.
> 
> ...


You go research flag protocol then you knob..... my ass will be here when you get back all freshly powdered and ready to be kissed..... Don't wipe the tears of grief from your face though. That's my favorite part.


----------



## WyoGrow (Jul 2, 2012)

George Armstrong Custer said:


> *The admin of this site must really enjoy your blow jobs. I bet you swallow the entire load. * You're doing something right to keep posting your vile crap.


Hey, if you are gonna do a job you might as well do it right..... Cuppin the balls and eye contact is just going the extra mile though. True service right there.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 2, 2012)

I think people are mad because we actually love our country .


----------



## Doer (Jul 2, 2012)

OK, OK< OK!!!

IAC, all State flags are flown at the same height as Old Glory, if they are on different staffs. Texas is Texas. But, why ban something that can be so easily ignored? Unless you like the fight?


----------



## TexRx (Jul 2, 2012)

George Armstrong Custer said:


> I don't get it. That sick little fuck should be banned.


And your 4 posts count as authority here? You're making an idiot of yoursefl!


----------



## WyoGrow (Jul 2, 2012)

On the topic of TX.... what are some popular local pheno's/strains?? Wouldn't mind truckin some home..... we've got two prevalent types back home. Jack and Shit.


----------



## Senseimilla (Jul 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that's bigoted against west coasters. we barbecue just as good as you three tooth having, sister marrying, inbred hicks any day of the week
> 
> just poking some shit.
> 
> ...


OK, so everything is perfect in Oregon and there are no dumbasses. Or more likely, you just have not produced dumbasses exceptional enough to succeed greatly. Hey we do everything bigger here in texas, and that includes fucking up as well as succeeding  There's nothing annoying or stupid about Oregon or any other state on the west coast. Everything about texas is horrible. You realize how stupid this sounds right? I agree with some of the fucked up shit in texas, which is why I'm leaving. That doesn't mean I want to see snobby douchebags who think they're sooooo superior ragging on it either. Believe me, your shit DOES stink.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2012)

When you move from TX to WA ... you'll find the asses are just as dumb - they're just in a different brand of pants. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2012)

George Armstrong Custer said:


> Uncle Buck is the village idiot and town drunk all rolled into one.


Meep meep
cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2012)

George Armstrong Custer said:


> Not on the east side.


That too is true. But very few folks are moving into the eastern half of the state. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2012)

the best part is that i take wiley's butthurtness as a compliment to my fine trolling.


----------



## TogTokes (Jul 2, 2012)

this is the worst thread i have ever seen, and texas sucks balls.. just saying.


also terrible fkin videos.. holy shit.


And i am not trolling, just being honest. San Antonio, and Austin texas both were crap while i lived there.

Couldn't get any worse for a state if you ask me.


Oh well you do have the Bush family from there.. Guess that is a good part about texas.


----------



## Senseimilla (Jul 2, 2012)

WyoGrow said:


> Sorry... have to bust the bullshit legend that TX is allowed to fly it's colors even with the national flag. It's just pure bullshit.
> http://www.snopes.com/history/american/texasflag.asp
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why people even argue over this flag thing... who the fuck actually cares?? Doesn't change anything about anyone's daily lives where the flag flies.



> I love the gulf coast, south east Texas and the hill country. But you can take west TX and the panhandle and shove em up your ass.....
> And WTF is up with "dry counties"???? Some places in TX are worse than living in fucking Utah....


Lotsa bible thumpers here still... they are slowly dieing out though. Unfortunately being mainly replaced with retarded dipshits with an 8th grade education. I'm not going to lie, there is a lot of fucking trash in this state. There's a lot of trash in most states though let's be fucking real. 

Maybe Oregon and Washington are different and produce only quality, educated individuals but from what I know about Portland I KNOW that is not the case. California can't even pretend it is not loaded up with their share of trash. Is it that you NEED to make fun of other places to feel better about yourself and make up for your own inadequacies buck? Otherwise I'm not sure what you get out of wasting part of your life being negative on a thread that doesn't affect you.



> Yall got some nice shit though. But you'd have to figure by the law of averages with a place that fucking big you'd have to luck out and have a few descent places to visit.
> 
> On the upside.... no state income tax


We do have some nice shit but so do other states. I don't think any one state is particularly the best -- there are tradeoffs no matter where you go it's just a matter of which fits you best. I really do feel we need to lean back towards states rights -- this whole everyone from every state must march in lockstep with everyone else is moronic -- let's bring out the flavor of the different states and let people choose what they like. I really don't see why people from one state feel the need to rag on the other -- it's like some ridiculous high school bullshit most of us outgrew long ago... but apparently some old stoner farts from Oregon stopped maturing in high school and think it's still cool to act like tools making fun of people from another state.


----------



## WyoGrow (Jul 2, 2012)

All that explaining over me busting his balls a little.... dayum

And don't get all high and mighty about people from different states bashing on each other like you are above it.... you aren't. Yall collectively consider Oklahoma to be the place where god would shove the hose if American needed an enema. Don't lie... I've heard ya... lol

I take it the same way I took the bickering between sailors and jarheads.... but let a Army grunt or Airfarce chump step in and we'd team up and thump em. It's kinda like brothers fighting cuz they have nothing better to do. We are just trying to figure out who the most retarded brother is, is all....


----------



## WyoGrow (Jul 2, 2012)

Only reason yall ain't bashing on Wyoming is cuz nobody has a fucking clue about it......


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2012)

I only Wyomed once, and briefly at that. cn


----------



## WyoGrow (Jul 2, 2012)

You mad bro??? Act like he's hoggin your turn to bob on that knob or somethin???


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2012)

WyoGrow said:


> You mad bro??? Act like he's hoggin your turn to bob on that knob or somethin???


UncleBuck regularly antagonizes people in the Politics subforum. GAC is almost certainly a sock-puppet account of a former frequent poster whose tail regularly got tweaked by UB's combination of humor and implacable trolling instinct. UB is his personal band of Plains Indians. Grab some popcorn, sit back; enjoy. cn


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 2, 2012)

WyoGrow said:


> Only reason yall ain't bashing on Wyoming is cuz nobody has a fucking clue about it......


keep that cold sob i'll keep texas


----------



## WyoGrow (Jul 2, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> keep that cold sob i'll keep texas


That's why I am in the final processes of buying a winter home on Lake Corpus Christi my good fellow...... I'm from Wyoming and even I agree the winters can be piss ignorant. But WY beat the shit out of North Dakota when it comes to winter weather.... Either way though. Too beat up from a decade long stint in the service. Fast roping and parachuting is pure hell on your knees after a while. My macho career is over.... time to be a pussy and run from the bad weather.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2012)

WyoGrow said:


> That's why I am in the final processes of buying a winter home on Lake Corpus Christi my good fellow...... I'm from Wyoming and even I agree the winters can be piss ignorant. But WY beat the shit out of North Dakota when it comes to winter weather.... Either way though. Too beat up from a decade long stint in the service. Fast roping and parachuting is pure hell on your knees after a while. My macho career is over.... time to be a pussy and run from the bad weather.


Prepare for hurricanes! cn


----------



## WyoGrow (Jul 2, 2012)

I am of a mind to say if I get killed by a hurricane.... I sort of deserve it. Sort of like getting run over by a bus I see coming from a mile away knowing full well if I don't move I will get hit.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2012)

WyoGrow said:


> I am of a mind to say if I get killed by a hurricane.... I sort of deserve it. Sort of like getting run over by a bus I see coming from a mile away knowing full well if I don't move I will get hit.


Killed, heck. But lay in the necessary supply of deck screws and plywood off-season, with maybe a few extra sheets for panicked neighbors. Just a thought. cn


----------



## WyoGrow (Jul 2, 2012)

I aint the wellfare office mate.... them bitches can buy there own plywood and deck screws.


----------



## WyoGrow (Jul 2, 2012)

But I will twist them a fatty to help deal with the funk they are going to be in after the realize they could have prevented a lot of that damage with a few simple preparations.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2012)

It was just a thought. Certainly have it for yourself, 'cuz the stores gouge like crazy when the warning is sounded. cn

<edit> lol. There is something elegantly cruel about offering them a J after their pantries and fridges got wiped out.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 2, 2012)

So Texas is still the best state around.. Orrr am I missing something?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 2, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> Well, no attack on you, but you should reexamine your humbleness, because this texan learned a long time ago that humble does not include judging an entire state by your experiences living here to the age of 4. If you met some unhumble Texans, that doesn't make it right to judge all the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing as how easily buck has pressed your buttons you outta get a kick outta this. But in all seriousness have you no sense of humor? The rest of the country is laughing at Texas for the whole Don't Mess with Texan gaff that bush turned it into, the state is just too easy to make fun of. If you don't pull that stick out of your ass and learn to make fun of yourself you won't have much fun in washington which is a pretty fuckin blue state unless you go east. Plus all the representatives of your state (politicians and country music) aren't doing a good job of making the state look good to the rest of us. While I don't honestly beleive that all Texans are red necked bible thumping republican uneducated non believers of evolution, your politicians sure arent helping your case.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So Texas is still the best state around.. Orrr am I missing something?


the west coast.


----------



## Senseimilla (Jul 2, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Seeing as how easily buck has pressed your buttons you outta get a kick outta this. But in all seriousness have you no sense of humor? The rest of the country is laughing at Texas for the whole Don't Mess with Texan gaff that bush turned it into, the state is just too easy to make fun of. If you don't pull that stick out of your ass and learn to make fun of yourself you won't have much fun in washington which is a pretty fuckin blue state unless you go east. Plus all the representatives of your state (politicians and country music) aren't doing a good job of making the state look good to the rest of us. While I don't honestly beleive that all Texans are red necked bible thumping republican uneducated non believers of evolution, your politicians sure arent helping your case.


Actually the only reason uncle buck pushed my buttons was because in another thread where some dudes were ragging on him on his sativa grow I defended him, then in another I told him if he ever came to texas I'd be more than happy to hook him up, then here he gives me shit. I don't really care about his trolling or hating on texas, but it's a matter of personal disrespect. IMO, MEN are judged by their actions, and there are a lot of little fucking boys on this website from outside of texas who think they're the cool kids in high school. And actually, no this weekend I really don't have a sense of humor for reasons that don't concern any of you. So maybe what you see as me getting my buttons pushed is simply me letting off a little steam on convenient targets (because they're acting like total dipshits).


----------



## Senseimilla (Jul 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the west coast.


The west coast isn't a state.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> Actually the only reason uncle buck pushed my buttons was because in another thread where some dudes were ragging on him on his sativa grow I defended him, then in another I told him if he ever came to texas I'd be more than happy to hook him up, then here he gives me shit. I don't really care about his trolling or hating on texas, but it's a matter of personal disrespect. IMO, MEN are judged by their actions, and there are a lot of little fucking boys on this website from outside of texas who think they're the cool kids in high school. And actually, no this weekend I really don't have a sense of humor for reasons that don't concern any of you. So maybe what you see as me getting my buttons pushed is simply me letting off a little steam on convenient targets (because they're acting like total dipshits).


i have a sativa grow? news to me.

ditto with the texas hookup. i bring my own. gave it all away to the bartender who hooked me up with drinks before i left in fear of the checkpoint about 20 minutes west of el paso on the I-10.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> The west coast isn't a state.


he asked if he was missing some_*thing*_, not some _*state*_.


----------



## Senseimilla (Jul 3, 2012)

Shit I'm high.. I'm thinking of Uncle Ben on the sativa grow, not you LOL. What can I say I smoke good shit?

I don't care if you accept the kindness of strangers. 

That checkpoint ain't no joke... just went through there last year (of note: it's in New Mexico, NOT texas). They waved me through  I came back from CA w/ close to 2lb did NOT go that route  Southern CA is even more fucked up with checkpoints -- like negotiating a minefield to get out of that bitch without hitting one almost  It's like they think people are trafficking drugs in and out of CA or something!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> Shit I'm high.. I'm thinking of Uncle Ben on the sativa grow, not you LOL.


common occurrence, no worries


----------



## Senseimilla (Jul 3, 2012)

What I like about your avatar is that the beard looks like pubes.


----------



## WyoGrow (Jul 3, 2012)

Definitely South Park inspired..... lets just hope he didn't buy them unwitting for the wrong reason then turned the guys family into chili and then fed the seller that chili..... I'm mean I've had the power munchies before... but dayum!!! Never to the point of looking at some schmuck with Hannibal Lecterish thoughts.

Which gets me thinking.... as weed does... may this whole zombie craze has merit. It could possibly be brought about by a ultra dank strain that makes fuckers so hungry they eat people. But they are so fried they just appear to be walking dead to the casual observer...


----------



## Doer (Jul 3, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I only Wyomed once, and briefly at that. cn


It is very difficult. It tend to turn into a cross betwen whining and yodelling for me. If you've have ever heard true Wyoming, you'd understand 'why, oh me-ing." It has to be very plaintive.


----------



## billybob420 (Jul 3, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Texas's Capitol is a replica of the National monument...But 15ft taller.


Which national monument? There's like, a billion of them.


----------



## Doer (Jul 3, 2012)

WyoGrow said:


> Which gets me thinking.... as weed does... may this whole zombie craze has merit. It could possibly be brought about by a ultra dank strain that makes fuckers so hungry they eat people. But they are so fried they just appear to be walking dead to the casual observer...


That pretty much sums up Zombie Killer Weed to me...Arrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhh.


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the west coast.


Bankrupt cities and States, lol most of you will be moving soon.


----------



## Doer (Jul 3, 2012)

We got no place left to go.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 3, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> Bankrupt cities and States, lol most of you will be moving soon.


bankrupt , yet still one of the most beautiful places on earth , i was born in texas and may die here, not befor i go back to the sacramento valley .


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 3, 2012)

WyoGrow said:


> Definitely South Park inspired..... lets just hope he didn't buy them unwitting for the wrong reason then turned the guys family into chili and then fed the seller that chili..... I'm mean I've had the power munchies before... but dayum!!! Never to the point of looking at some schmuck with Hannibal Lecterish thoughts.
> 
> Which gets me thinking.... as weed does... may this whole zombie craze has merit. It could possibly be brought about by a ultra dank strain that makes fuckers so hungry they eat people. But they are so fried they just appear to be walking dead to the casual observer...


LOL! Your hypothesis gives Plants vs. Zombies a entirely new premise...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> LOL! Your hypothesis gives Plants vs. Zombies a entirely new premise...


have you seen the horror spoof "The Stuff"? cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 3, 2012)

Is that the 80s flick where some tainted yogurt or something melts humans from the inside? Or something like that?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 3, 2012)

I would hate to smoke some shit that made me hungry enough to start eating people,what would they call a strain that did that??


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Is that the 80s flick where some tainted yogurt or something melts humans from the inside? Or something like that?


That's the one! lol cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> I would hate to smoke some shit that made me hungry enough to start eating people,what would they call a strain that did that??


Cannibas Ingestica. cn


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 3, 2012)

WyoGrow said:


> You go research flag protocol then you knob..... my ass will be here when you get back all freshly powdered and ready to be kissed..... Don't wipe the tears of grief from your face though. That's my favorite part.


I don't care about flag protocol.
Just the truth.

And the truth is.
THE TEXAS FLAG IS FLOWN EQUALLY WITH TE AMERICAN FLAG.
All over Texas.

No matter HOW MANY things you look up.
They are still wrong.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 3, 2012)

Doer said:


> OK, OK< OK!!!
> 
> IAC, all State flags are flown at the same height as Old Glory, if they are on different staffs.


No they aren't.

Go to a bank or government building in your state. Any other states flag is a little lower than the American one.
But go to Texas, and the Texas flag will be equal with the American flag.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 3, 2012)

TogTokes said:


> this is the worst thread i have ever seen, and texas sucks balls.. just saying.
> 
> 
> also terrible fkin videos.. holy shit.
> ...


When you left they got better


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 3, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> I would hate to smoke some shit that made me hungry enough to start eating people,what would they call a strain that did that??


I'd simply call it 'Brains'...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 3, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> That's the one! lol cn


I remember getting really wasted with some buddies and laughing our asses off to that flick! Love good B (or C?) movie horror flicks...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 3, 2012)

billybob420 said:


> Which national monument? There's like, a billion of them.


The capitol building


----------



## billybob420 (Jul 3, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> The capitol building


Oh, well that's not a national monument at all.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2012)

billybob420 said:


> Oh, well that's not a national monument at all.


technically it's a National Historic Landmark. cn

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_National_Monuments_of_the_United_States


----------



## billybob420 (Jul 3, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> technically it's a National Historic Landmark. cn
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_National_Monuments_of_the_United_States


They hand NHLs out like candy.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 3, 2012)

billybob420 said:


> Oh, well that's not a national monument at all.


I smoke weed. Nice to meet you.


----------



## billybob420 (Jul 3, 2012)

I feel ya. I was just curious. I thought you were maybe talking about the washington monument, but, I'm not seeing that on the national monument list either, so, yeah, what do I know.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 3, 2012)

billybob420 said:


> I feel ya. I was just curious. I thought you were maybe talking about the washington monument, but, I'm not seeing that on the national monument list either, so, yeah, what do I know.


The Washington monument isn't a monument?


----------



## billybob420 (Jul 3, 2012)

It's not technically a "National" monument, it's a "National Historic Landmark", like the capitol building. I gave it a little thought and it's all the same shit to me.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2012)

I can think of worse vacation ideas than to visit the hundred or so national Monuments, or perhaps the natutral ones and the indigenous culture sites. My interest in the postcolonial structures is lesser. cn


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 3, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> No they aren't.
> 
> Go to a bank or government building in your state. Any other states flag is a little lower than the American one.
> But go to Texas, and the Texas flag will be equal with the American flag.


except at the state capitol, right?







The original point wasn't whether people in Texas do fly their flags even with the US flag but whether Texas is given special permission in exclusion to all other states and that answer is obviously no. It was also pointed out that if they are flown on separate flag poles, it isn't the height but the US flag is flown to the right.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 3, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> The original point wasn't whether people in Texas do fly their flags even with the US flag but whether Texas is given special permission in exclusion to all other states and that answer is obviously no. It was also pointed out that if they are flown on separate flag poles, it isn't the height but the US flag is flown to the right.


No, the original argument was that we DO, and are ALLOWED to.
If I give you the middle finger, and you don't do anything about it. You are ALLOWING it, and I don't need PERMISSION.

And that picture was probably Photoshopped for Textbooks in Oklahoma.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 3, 2012)

And if you're changing your argument to "They fly it to the right" as it seems you wanted to at the end.
That falls right in line with what I'm saying. We fly it JUST AS HIGH as the American flag.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2012)

why are the plains so windy?

because texas sucks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2012)

mindphuk said:


>





Finshaggy said:


> We fly it JUST AS HIGH as the American flag.


empirical evidence indicates otherwise, fleabaggy.


----------



## Senseimilla (Jul 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> why are the plains so windy?
> 
> because texas sucks.


that's a real kneeslapper there. if you're gonna come, at least bring it.  only quality trolling allowed here, meow!











Can we move past the stupid flag thing??? on the list of why texas is either great or sucks, it does not rank.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 4, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> No, the original argument was that we DO, and are ALLOWED to.
> If I give you the middle finger, and you don't do anything about it. You are ALLOWING it, and I don't need PERMISSION.
> 
> And that picture was probably Photoshopped for Textbooks in Oklahoma.


Just because some stupid Texans don't follow the rules does not mean that they were allowed to do so.


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 4, 2012)

Not from TX but moved here 6 years ago and i must say the ppl here are cool as fuck all tho we do have our fair share of assholes...


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 4, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> And if you're changing your argument to "They fly it to the right" as it seems you wanted to at the end.
> That falls right in line with what I'm saying. We fly it JUST AS HIGH as the American flag.


Every state flag is allowed to fly at the same height as the American flag IF THEY ARE ON SEPARATE POLES. That you don't understand the rules of flying the flag does not mean the argument was changed. You said, "*It is the only state that can honorably fly it's flag as high as the American flag." *This is clearly untrue. Your state flag is supposed to follow the exact same rules as every other state. Other states can fly at the same height but the US flag still gets the place of honor at the right. If they are on the same flagpole the Texas flag is flown below the US flag. You are promoting an urban rumor that has been debunked in this thread and yet you still believe it.


----------



## WyoGrow (Jul 4, 2012)

Better yet Finshaggy, if flown on the same pole with national flag the POW/MIA flag replaces the Texas state flag at the TX state capitol.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jul 4, 2012)

texas, where backwards thinking makes you elect bush.


----------



## Doer (Jul 4, 2012)

I too vist the Federal whatervers. They are almost always quite interesting.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> empirical evidence indicates otherwise, fleabaggy.


It's impossible to fly two flags equally on 1 pole.


And I never said that they fly the Texas flag HIGHER than the American flag.So 
those pictures go with what I said, I just don't see why the capitol only has one flag pole.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 4, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Just because some stupid Texans don't follow the rules does not mean that they were allowed to do so.


No one stops them. So yes, by definition, that's EXACTLY what they are. ALLOWED.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 4, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Every state flag is allowed to fly at the same height as the American flag IF THEY ARE ON SEPARATE POLES.


No they don't. I've been on plenty of Airplanes and Greyhounds to know that that's bullshit. Other states almost ALWAYS get a bigger pole for the American flag. Banks, Embassy's, All of them.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> It's impossible to fly two flags equally on 1 pole.


It can be done, but the two flags have to be _very good friends_. cn


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 4, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> No one stops them. So yes, by definition, that's EXACTLY what they are. ALLOWED.


What, you think there are flag police or something? Not being stopped does not equate to being given explicit permission to honorably fly the flag in a way other states are not. Are you _allowed _to grow marijuana in Texas as long as the cops don't find out and stop you? 
Your claim was that Texas has different rules than other states wrt flags. That is clearly been shown to be bullshit. Try to twist the words all you want but your original claim is debunked.
Quit trying to defend a stupid bullshit claim when you have been given clear evidence that you are wrong. It just continues to make you look like the dumbfuck many people already think you are.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 4, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> What, you think there are flag police or something? Not being stopped does not equate to being given explicit permission to honorably fly the flag in a way other states are not. Are you _allowed _to grow marijuana in Texas as long as the cops don't find out and stop you?
> Your claim was that Texas has different rules than other states wrt flags. That is clearly been shown to be bullshit. Try to twist the words all you want but your original claim is debunked.
> Quit trying to defend a stupid bullshit claim when you have been given clear evidence that you are wrong. It just continues to make you look like the dumbfuck many people already think you are.


No YOU GUYS are being the flag police. I'm just stating what Texas does.

Yes..

If there is no law against it, you ARE allowed to grow Marijuana.
Just look at New Mexico, they can even legally grow mushrooms just because of that fact.
And once I go tell (remind) everyone it's legal religiously in Texas, we can grow weed there too.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 4, 2012)

3. When the flags are flown from adjacent staffs, the American flag should be jousted first and lowered last. No such flag or pennant may be placed above the flag of the United States or to the United States flag's left. http://www.bluestarmothers.org/flag-etiquette


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 4, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> No YOU GUYS are being the flag police. I'm just stating what Texas does.
> 
> Yes..
> 
> ...


All we are pointing out is that Texas does not do anything other states don't. Why is this so hard to get through your thick skull? If they do, then it is up to you to prove it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 4, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> 3. When the flags are flown from adjacent staffs, the American flag should be jousted first and lowered last. No such flag or pennant may be placed above the flag of the United States or to the United States flag's left. http://www.bluestarmothers.org/flag-etiquette


But other states don't get equal flag poles.

Go look at the different embassy's in America.
Or at a hotel that has all 50 states flags.

They always give a higher pole to America.

But NOT in Texas.
You can look up as much flag protocol as you want. The Texas flag still flies just as high as the American flag (when you have more than one pole, in Texas)


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 4, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> All we are pointing out is that Texas does not do anything other states don't. Why is this so hard to get through your thick skull? If they do, then it is up to you to prove it.


You're the only one trying to prove that. And I disagree with you based on experience.
Everyone else says Texas isn't allowed to though. Read the posts  So speak for yourself.


----------



## billybob420 (Jul 4, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> But other states don't get equal flag poles.
> 
> Go look at the different embassy's in America.
> Or at a hotel that has all 50 states flags.
> ...


No, it's that no state flags can be higher than the US flag, they can be just as high, but the state can be no higher.

EDIT: typo... I'm fuckin high.... lol


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 4, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> But other states don't get equal flag poles.


Prove it.


> Go look at the different embassy's in America.
> Or at a hotel that has all 50 states flags.


I've been all over this country. Quit trying to act like a fucking know-it-all when you have been proven wrong. 


> They always give a higher pole to America.


Only in certain groupings. 





5. The American flag should be at the center and at the highest point of the group when a number of flags of States or localities or pennants of societies are grouped and displayed from staffs.



> But NOT in Texas.


Prove that Texas is allowed to do what other states are not.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 4, 2012)

billybob420 said:


> No, it's that no state flags can be high than the US flag, they can be just as high, but the state can be no higher.


He doesn't believe us. He acts like a stubborn little child. He actually believes he has a legal case that will overturn Texas marijuana laws in spite of knowledgeable people explaining how he is deluding himself. IOW, he holds onto fallacious ideas like a pitbull holds onto a baby.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 4, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Prove it.
> I've been all over this country. Quit trying to act like a fucking know-it-all when you have been proven wrong.
> Only in certain groupings.


Ok, I'll get some pictures when I travel past embassy's, banks, etc. 

Bump this thread everyonce in a while, and have fun being proven wrong for the next like 10 years.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 4, 2012)

billybob420 said:


> No, it's that no state flags can be higher than the US flag, they can be just as high, but the state can be no higher.
> 
> EDIT: typo... I'm fuckin high.... lol


And that's what I'm saying Texas does.

Mindfuck just can't deal with the fact that other states respect America enough to buy it a bigger flag pole.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 4, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> You're the only one trying to prove that. And I disagree with you based on experience.
> Everyone else says Texas isn't allowed to though. Read the posts  So speak for yourself.


No. Now you are nitpicking and equivocating what people meant by 'allowed.' We all know what was meant. YOU made the initial claim that Texas can honorably (allowed to) fly their flag different than other states. We have demonstrated you are wrong yet you insist you are still right, so shut the fuck up and prove it already.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 4, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> No. Now you are nitpicking and equivocating what people meant by 'allowed.' We all know what was meant. YOU made the initial claim that Texas can honorably (allowed to) fly their flag different than other states. We have demonstrated you are wrong yet you insist you are still right, so shut the fuck up and prove it already.


No I am not wrong. You have proven me right, and are now just arguing that ALL states do it ALL the time.
Get over yourself, your just trolling. Whether you realize it or not.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 4, 2012)

I was never "nitpicking" (to put it in your words). I just stated a fact. 

The people arguing are nitpicking.


----------



## billybob420 (Jul 4, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> And that's what I'm saying Texas does.
> 
> Mindfuck just can't deal with the fact that other states respect America enough to buy it a bigger flag pole.


I just googled ohio's state house (I'm from cleveland) and those bitches down in columbus got 4 US flags higher than 2 ohio flags....

I've always said Northeast Ohio should secede anyways. God damn... columbians...?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 4, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> prove it already.


Again.

Just bump this thread every once in a while, and I'll have bank, embassy and all kinds of pictures from all over the country. 

It's my job to travel, so I can get a few shots for you along the way.
You seem to think you've been everywhere, but I've seen it plenty of times to know I'll be able to get tons of shots.

Actually instead of pictures I'm going to make videos. Be expecting them, since you're so excited to be proven wrong


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 4, 2012)

billybob420 said:


> I just googled ohio's state house (I'm from cleveland) and those bitches down in columbus got 4 US flags higher than 2 ohio flags....
> 
> I've always said Northeast Ohio should secede anyways. God damn... columbians...?


SEE, I'm tellin you.

Other states get a bigger flag pole for the American flag. It's the same everywhere I go, I look for that shit.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 4, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> No I am not wrong. You have proven me right, and are now just arguing that ALL states do it ALL the time.
> Get over yourself, your just trolling. Whether you realize it or not.


So what were you right about? Texas is is somehow unique in how they fly their flag? Where did I prove you right?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 4, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> So what were you right about? Texas is is somehow unique in how they fly their flag? Where did I prove you right?


You keep proving me right with your point about it being flown to the right. That completely goes with what I say.

And Texas is unique in that its flag is always a middle finger to the American flag.
Flown JUST as high, and with ONE star, saying "FUCK YOU, we don't need 50 stars."

Other states allow the American flag to be higher.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 4, 2012)

What were you right about? That I wasn't already saying?


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 4, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> You keep proving me right with your point about it being flown to the right. That completely goes with what I say.
> 
> And Texas is unique in that its flag is always a middle finger to the American flag.
> Flown JUST as high, and with ONE star, saying "FUCK YOU, we don't need 50 stars."
> ...


I don't even think you know what you originally said. You just change it when you were proven wrong. Too bad it was quoted so you can't go back and edit it. You said *"It is the only state that can honorably fly it's flag as high as the American flag." *Pointing out that all states can honorably fly their flag as high as the stars and stripes proves you wrong as Texas is not "the only" state. What else you got? You gonna try to change what you originally claimed once again?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 4, 2012)

Flags are stupid. Texas is cool .


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 4, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> I don't even think you know what you originally said. You just change it when you were proven wrong. Too bad it was quoted so you can't go back and edit it. You said *"It is the only state that can honorably fly it's flag as high as the American flag." *Pointing out that all states can honorably fly their flag as high as the stars and stripes proves you wrong as Texas is not "the only" state. What else you got? You gonna try to change what you originally claimed once again?


Other states don't do it honorably.

You're either a crazy troll. Or really stupid.
AS you keep stating, and proving me right with. Other states have PERMISSION, it's in a book that they all can. (But they usually don't)

TEXAS, does it for HONOR. And is ALLOWED to as a REPUBLIC. Not as a STATE 
We were signed in by TREATY. And we aren't following your flag protocol when we do it. We're doing it to say "TEXAS IS THE SHIT."

Fuck your trolling. I'll be back eventually, I don't care to read whatever you have to troll me with next.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 4, 2012)

I think we really should change the flag back to what it used to be though


----------



## WyoGrow (Jul 4, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> You keep proving me right with your point about it being flown to the right. That completely goes with what I say.
> 
> And Texas is unique in that its flag is always a middle finger to the American flag.
> Flown JUST as high, and with ONE star, saying "FUCK YOU, we don't need 50 stars."
> ...


Are you being deliberately dense or is this just normal?? No offense intended but how TX flies it's flag with the US flag is the exact same way every other damned state flies their flag with the national flag. There is nothing special about it. For a self proclaimed proud Texan you seem to know fuck all about your own history. Shall I school you or will you just take my word you are wrong????


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 4, 2012)

Again, I'll say it slow this time.

In other states. They usually get. A bigger flag pole. For the American flag.

Pictures coming soon. 

Go ahead and "school me" though.


----------



## Senseimilla (Jul 4, 2012)

shaggy you are just kind of proving their point over texans... it doesn't even matter about the flag... you getting all agitated over it is silly. let'em believe what they want. stop eatin' the troll bait


----------



## WyoGrow (Jul 5, 2012)

There is no law requiring other state fly the national flag on a separate taller flagstaff. There is also no requiring the national flag be bigger. The fact that the majority of flag displays in TX are on separate flagstaffs is just out of some strange need to feel like TX is equal.... It's also convenient that most Texans forgot that Texas wanted into the union because they were getting their asses handed to them by Mexico. After the US annexed Texas it inherited the beef with Mexico and we came in and finished it up for yall. And almost doubled the size of the territory by pushing the Mexican border from the Nueces river back to the Rio Grande to boot. It's also a fact that the US was going to take TX anyway. The republic government knew this and knew they would not be able to hold off the US if they were bent on taking the territory by force. There was only one "no" vote in the republic government over joining the union.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 5, 2012)

WyoGrow said:


> There is no law requiring other state fly the national flag on a separate taller flagstaff. There is also no requiring the national flag be bigger.


And there was no place where I claimed there was a law about that


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 5, 2012)

WyoGrow said:


> The republic government knew this and knew they would not be able to hold off the US if they were bent on taking the territory by force. There was only one "no" vote in the republic government over joining the union.


That doesn't make me wrong.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 5, 2012)

So... Texas is pretty sweet.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> It's my job to travel...


that's not a job, that's called vagrancy, fleabaggy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2012)

man, fleabaggy must be on a manic episode right now. either that, or this is just normal douchery for him, which would not surprise me.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 5, 2012)

The king ranch in TX is bigger than the entire rhode island


----------



## WyoGrow (Jul 5, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> And there was no place where I claimed there was a law about that


Yet you are continuing to proclaim that TX flying it's colors level with the US flag is some kind of special Texas only honor.... which it isn't. The rest of my history lesson was to counter the all to common belief that Texas did us all a favor by joining the union. When in fact, Texas joined the union because they picked a fight they couldn't win.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> The king ranch in TX is bigger than the entire rhode island


my left nut is bigger than rhode island, who cares?


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jul 5, 2012)

I fucking hate texas. I was born and raised there..mostly austin. I left in '04 and never looked back. People act like its unique in some redeeming way but it is just a hotter and dumber version of any other mediocre state.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that's not a job, that's called vagrancy, fleabaggy.


Not when you get paid it's not


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 6, 2012)

BustinScales510 said:


> I fucking hate texas. I was born and raised there..mostly austin. I left in '04 and never looked back. People act like its unique in some redeeming way but it is just a hotter and dumber version of any other mediocre state.


You're just not a Texan. You got some bad blood in you or somethin.

Texas is the shit, and everyone knows that when they visit/live there the right way. Some people even visit the WRONG way, and still think it's awesome and move here.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> my left nut is bigger than rhode island, who cares?


Get that checked out dude. Just thought that was pretty cool.. Which it is. Texas is pretty cool buck, you just don't want to admit it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah, he should get that checked


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Not when you get paid it's not


from videos that get 3 hits?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 8, 2012)

Oops! I'm sure it was just a mistake as opposed to, 'We don't need no critical thinkin' 'round these parts'...

http://tpmmuckraker.talkingpointsmemo.com/2012/06/texas_gops_2012_platform_accidentally_opposes_teaching_of_critical_thinking_skills.php?ref=fpnewsfeed

*Texas GOPs 2012 Platform Opposes Teaching Of Critical Thinking Skills*











*Eric Lach* June 29, 2012, 6:09 AM The Republican Party of Texas recently adopted 2012 platform contains a plank that opposes the teaching of critical thinking skills in schools. The party says it was a mistake, but is now stuck with the plank until the next state convention in 2014.
The plank in question, on Knowledge-Based Education, reads as follows:We oppose the teaching of Higher Order Thinking Skills (HOTS) (values clarification), critical thinking skills and similar programs that are simply a relabeling of Outcome-Based Education (OBE) (mastery learning) which focus on behavior modification and have the purpose of challenging the students fixed beliefs and undermining parental authority.​Elsewhere in the document, the platform stipulates that [e]very Republican is responsible for implementing this platform.
Contacted by TPM on Thursday, Republican Party of Texas (RPT) Communications Director Chris Elam said the critical thinking skills language made it into the platform by mistake.
[The chairman of the Education Subcommittee] indicated that it was an oversight of the committee, that the plank should not have included critical thinking skills after values clarification, Elam said. And it was not the intent of the subcommittee to present a plank that would have indicated that the RPT in any way opposed the development of critical thinking skills.
Elam said the members of the subcommittee regret the oversight, but because the mistake was part of the platform approved by the convention, it cannot be corrected until the next state convention in 2014.
TPM asked Elam what the intent of subcommittee had been in including the Knowledge-Based Education plank.
I think the intent is that the Republican Party is opposed to the values clarification method that serves the purpose of challenging students beliefs and undermine parental authority, he said.
Here are some other notable planks for the RPTs 2012 platform: 
On the Patriot Act:
We urge review and revision of those portions of the USA Patriot Act, and related executive and military orders and directives that erode constitutional rights and essential liberties of citizens. Emergency War Powers and Martial Law Declarations - We strongly urge Congress to repeal the War Powers Act and end our declared state of emergency. Any Declaration of Martial law should be approved by Congress.​On Livestock and Pet Locations:
We oppose a mandatory animal identification system.​On the Employment Non-Discrimination Act (ENDA):
We oppose this act through which the federal government would coerce religious business owners and employees to violate their own beliefs and principles by affirming what they consider to be sinful and sexually immoral behavior.​On Campaign Contributions:
We support full disclosure of the amounts and sources of any campaign contributions to political candidates, whether contributed by individuals, political action committees, or other entities.​On the Voter Rights Act [sic]:
We urge that the Voter Rights Act of 1965 codified and updated in 1973 be repealed and not reauthorized.​On Homosexuality:
We affirm that the practice of homosexuality tears at the fabric of society and contributes to the breakdown of the family unit. Homosexual behavior is contrary to the fundamental, unchanging truths that have been ordained by God, recognized by our countrys founders, and shared by the majority of Texans. Homosexuality must not be presented as an acceptable alternative lifestyle, in public policy, nor should family be redefined to include homosexual couples. We believe there should be no granting of special legal entitlements or creation of special status for homosexual behavior, regardless of state of origin. Additionally, we oppose any criminal or civil penalties against those who oppose homosexuality out of faith, conviction or belief in traditional values.​On the UN Treaty on the Rights of the Child:
We unequivocally oppose the United States Senates ratification of the United Nations Convention on the Rights of the Child.​


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 9, 2012)

Because school is so pefect in every other state right?

 Ya'll are just the peak of educated


----------



## mae (Jul 9, 2012)

We got 2 Bush's from Texas.
'Nuff said.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 9, 2012)

mae said:


> We got 2 Bush's from Texas.
> 'Nuff said.


And 3 of those terms they were voted in by the entire American voting public (Or The 50% that actually cares to show up to vote).

'Nuff Said.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 9, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Because school is so pefect in every other state right?
> 
> Ya'll are just the peak of educated


True, these skills aren't really taught in public schools across the country (I went to a Montessori elementary school, they did have a heavy emphasis on these skills), Texas just had the balls to put it's opposition to them into writing...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 12, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Oops! I'm sure it was just a mistake as opposed to, 'We don't need no critical thinkin' 'round these parts'...
> 
> http://tpmmuckraker.talkingpointsmemo.com/2012/06/texas_gops_2012_platform_accidentally_opposes_teaching_of_critical_thinking_skills.php?ref=fpnewsfeed
> 
> ...


WTF is Texas doing? No critical thinking skills? What are these skills? How are they taught? I wonder if I was taught critical thinking skills by my school.


----------



## greenogro (Aug 14, 2012)

Agreed. South Texan born and raised


----------

